# Will LR 3 negate mogrify and possibly other plugin's ?



## Doug B (Apr 20, 2010)

I currently use the unregistered version of Mogrify, but was about to donate in order to register it. However, it seems as though LR 3 is going to take care of the watermarking feature which I'm using Mogrify for. But then again, I"m not too sure about whether or not LR 3 will employ a better export image resizing algorithm that will be equal to that of ImageMagik's version which is used in Mogrify. Add to that, Mogrify's unsharp mask which LR lacks. 

It's nice that LR3 will have at least the watermarking feature added to it, but without these other things, the watermarking is simply redundant since I'll still want Mogrify. I wonder if the LR devs know this and plan on adding similar features which would negate Mogrify's existence ?

Then what about something like Enfuse, where you can blend several exposures together for a balanced exposure ? Is it possible that LR would ever see the inclusion of such a feature ? 

Thanks for any information anyone can provide. 

Doug


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 20, 2010)

Really, you prefer Mogrify's unsharp mask to Lightroom's export sharpening? That surprises me. LR should also beat Mogrify for resizing, since it has access to the raw data and can rescale in linear space, rather than after gamma correction.

Mogrify also has considerably more control over image borders and framing, among other things. I think Mogrify will still be useful.


----------



## Doug B (Apr 20, 2010)

Well for one thing, unsharp mask gives the user a lot more control vs. LR's "Sharpen for: Screen; matte;glossy" and then either low, medium or high. Seems those are some very vague and rather limited options, no ? 

As for resizing, Mogrify at the very least has the option to re size while maintaining the original aspect ratio, and I'm not sure if that's default or not w/LR, is it ? 

I don't care about borders or framing, as I can use far better PS plugins for that stuff. Given that information, do you think I'd be better off ditching Mogrify for my needs then ? That is, do you believe that the output sharpening in LR 2.6 is capable enough on its own, that un sharp mask isn't needed ? 

Doug


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 20, 2010)

I believe that LR's output sharpening far exceeds the capabilities of Mogrify's, regardless of the number of controls involved. The algorithm is slicker.

LR always preserves the aspect ratio.

If you don't need any of Mogrify's other features, then you don't need Mogrify.


----------



## Doug B (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll have to take your word for it obviously, unless there is some proof in the form of a comparison floating around somewhere... That said, I will try using only LR for sharpening and re sizing from here on in, and will only use Mogrify for text annotation watermarks until LR 3 appears. 

Now, what are your thoughts on the Enfuse plugin and whether or not LR might ever incorporate such a feature ? 

Doug


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't heard any rumors of Lightroom providing any Enfuse-like functionality.


----------

